# Kyb Agx Settings!!



## Bonesmugglar (Jan 14, 2004)

Hello everyone, i just received my kyb agx's and my eibach sportlines should be coming in the mail soon..... I have a stock 92 Sentra Se-r and was wondering what would be a good setting for the struts... Much would be appreciated!!!


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Bonesmugglar said:


> Hello everyone, i just received my kyb agx's and my eibach sportlines should be coming in the mail soon..... I have a stock 92 Sentra Se-r and was wondering what would be a good setting for the struts... Much would be appreciated!!!


I use 2 up front and 4 on the rear...with the same set up


----------

